# New Golden Puppy - Does My Cat Now Need More Vaccines/Preventatives?



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Bumping up


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think cross-species disease transmission is unlikely- but regardless, think cat needs a set of shots after 4 years without, esp if reasoning is stress to cat- you could have vet come to your house easily enough- there are tons of mobile vets these days.. and there are so many new stress relieving things (feliway comes to mind) that you might (if no mobile vet) be able to plug into car lighter to relieve some of that.


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> I think cross-species disease transmission is unlikely- but regardless, think cat needs a set of shots after 4 years without, esp if reasoning is stress to cat- you could have vet come to your house easily enough- there are tons of mobile vets these days.. and there are so many new stress relieving things (feliway comes to mind) that you might (if no mobile vet) be able to plug into car lighter to relieve some of that.


I had not realized Mobile Vet is a thing! Yes that would resolve all concerns at once. Ok we will look for referrals in our area. Thanks!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I would suggest getting caught up on the cat's vaccinations. Just for the cat's health. In some places cats are required to have rabies shots just like dogs.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

A mobile vet is a great idea, There are also veterinarians who have gotten certified as a "cat friendly practice".
There is a search link so you can search for a certified cat-friendly practice nearby.








Cat Friendly Practice® - Cat Friendly Homes


[…]




catfriendly.com





If you don't find a mobile vet, you can ask ant vet if they make house calls. Many vets will do house calls 1 day a week and that could work too.


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

goldy1 said:


> A mobile vet is a great idea, There are also veterinarians who have gotten certified as a "cat friendly practice".
> There is a search link so you can search for a certified cat-friendly practice nearby.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! These are all great suggestions. Much appreciated.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmm.... we just brought a kitten home last Sept. 

This kitty is our first to be an indoor only kitty. Which means he's quite fat already....  But not at risk of being snatched away by owls or hawks around our house.

Kitty is fully vaccinated and will be kept up to date because with dogs going in and out of the house.... cats are always at risk for sneaking out under the dog's bellies. Which happened with his predecessor who was also supposed to be indoor only, and that lasted about 5 months. We hope the new stinker never gets out, but he is vaccinated and neutered now in case that ever happens. 

Cats are pretty low risk for catching something from dogs. They are more likely to catch something from YOU.  That's either catching some respiratory virus from you or picking up something you brought in the house on your clothes. Likewise, if they catch rodents or even bats in your house - that's another disease vector without leaving your house.

Our prior cat caught a bat in our garage (we have had issues in winter) and you would not believe the stress we went through between vet follow up and ER follow up (my sister got bit by our cat when she went in to take the bat away) - and our cat was vaccinated!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Megora said:


> Hmm.... we just brought a kitten home last Sept.
> 
> This kitty is our first to be an indoor only kitty. Which means he's quite fat already....  But not at risk of being snatched away by owls or hawks around our house.
> 
> ...


Wow! That is crazy! Well we have a detached garage and an inaccessible attic. So no bats in the house. But rodents are certainly possible - and the kiddos are likely the worst carriers.

So yes - I should get our Ms. Garfield checked and vaxed up. She is actually very fit for a British Shorthair, but has that Garfield temperament: her favorite thing to do is to do absolutely nothing at all.

Here is our 9 year old lady looking completely unimpressed.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is our stinker. He's about 6 months old and already the same size and weight as our prior cat. 

Prior cat weighed about 9 pounds when he was in his prime. By the end (he was about 18) we think he had cancer so he couldn't keep weight on no matter how much he ate - which basically makes the 8 pound kitty extra huge in our eyes. And heavy. And he's not fully grown yet.... 

Carriers are a life saver for taking cats to the vet. It's their safe retreat place when at the vet.


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Megora said:


> This is our stinker. He's about 6 months old and already the same size and weight as our prior cat.
> 
> Prior cat weighed about 9 pounds when he was in his prime. By the end (he was about 18) we think he had cancer so he couldn't keep weight on no matter how much he ate - which basically makes the 8 pound kitty extra huge in our eyes. And heavy. And he's not fully grown yet....
> 
> ...


That's a good looking fella right there. He does look pretty big for just 6 months.

Yes carriers are great - but I get war wounds everytime I try to put Ms. Garfield in it. Suppose I gotta do what I gotta do, or try to figure out in home vet care along the lines of prior suggestions.


----------



## Nened (9 mo ago)

Sure, cat vaccination is necessary as well as dog. But it's better to consult a veterinarian to get the best recommendations. Also, make sure to protect your cat from fleas, you can find more details about it here www.catfoodpoint.com/how-to-get-rid-of-fleas-on-cats/. Actually, this is a great source for cat owners, I found plenty of useful tips on care.


----------

